# gentoo fernsteuern?

## tester0815

aloha ich würde gern meine gentoo fernsteuern von einem windows pc aus.

mit ssh habe ich schon gearbeitet aber ich würde gerne auf meinem gnome arbeiten

wie stelle ich das am besten an. ich dachte an sowas wie vnc.

oder gibts bessere und einfachere lösungen?

MFG

----------

## the-pugnacity

gnome hat vnc eingebaut anwendungen -> Desktop Einstellungen -> entfernter Desktop ansonsten via xdmcp

achja ssh reicht für die meisten sachen.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fauli

Als Alternative zu VNC kannst du dir auch Cygwin/X (http://x.cygwin.com/), eine Portierung von xorg-x11 auf Windows, installieren.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

XLiveCD http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/ ist dann meiner Meinung nach die passendere Lösung. Du erstellts von deinem Windows-PC eine SSH-Verbindung zum Linux-Rechner und leitest die graphische Ausgabe der Programme an einen Cygwin erstellten X-Server auf dem Windows-PC. Vorteil an der ganzen Sache ist, dass es um einiges performanter (2-x mal so schnell - je nach Rechner-Kombination) ist, als alles was mit VNC zu tun hat (sogar auf meinen Celeron mit 333Mhz als Server läuft die Sache mit einer annehmbaren Geschwindigkeit)

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

PS: Neben dem 'LiveCD' Betrieb gibt es noch die Möglichkeit alles auf die Festplatte zu installieren (Nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen  :Wink: ).

----------

## mkr

Ich würde mir mal NXServer/FreeNX anschauen. Damit kannst Du von überall her auf Deinen Rechner zugreifen. Das Protokoll ist komprimiert und damit um ein Vielfaches schneller als das X-Protokoll. Über eine DSL-Leitung kann man flüssig arbeiten. NX-Clients gibt es für viele Betriebssysteme, darunter auch Windows.

Ich hab NX seit 2 Monaten im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

----------

## tester0815

danke für die antworten.. habe mich für die einfachste möglichkeit entschieden einfach das desktop im gnome freigegeben ....

aber wenn ich jetzt per tightvnc drauf zugreife ist das ganze schon etwas langsam.. habe früher im remotedesktop von windows benutzt und der war so richtig flott... gibts sowas flottes auch unter linux bestimmt oder?

also ich will den rechner hauptsächlich im lan steuern. habe ein gibit lan aufgebaut... funzt auch ganz gut. 

gibts was schnelleres als vnc?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> gibts was schnelleres als vnc?

 

das schon erwähnte freenx

----------

## Anarcho

Also im LAN habe ich mit "normalem" VNC keine Probleme. 

Übers Internet ist es wirklich zu langsam wobei man auch das beschleunigen kann:

1. Farbtiefe usw. einstellen

2. Zuerst per ssh einen Tunnelaufbauen mit -C für die Kompression und darüber VNC laufen zu lassen 

(empfiehlt sich sowieso wegen der Sicherheit)

----------

## detlef

hi all,

habe soeben mal freenx installiert. Ich bin ja absolut begeistert!! 

Habe vier Sitzungen über ne DSL-Leitung mit 192er Upload am laufen - und

das sehr flüssig. Echt Wahnsinn! Läuft IMHO schneller als RDP mit Windows

Terminal Server  unter gleicher Vorraussetzung. (will hier keine Äpfel mit Birnen

vergleichen - Ist aber echt klasse!) 

Danke für den Tip!

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## MatzeOne

ich wünschte, ich könnte meinen eigenen tipp auch befolgen, aber nx-x11 zickt derweil noch auf amd64  :Sad: 

----------

## tester0815

genau das ist nämlich auch mein prob habe nen amd64.... 

danke für eure tips...

ach ja kann man irgendwie beim tightvnc, den benutz ich nämlich unter windows, nen mauszeiger einstellen anstatt dieses doofen punktes im remote??

weil irgednwie find ich den umständlich...

MFG

----------

## ToeiRei

Es gibt eine Option die besagt, wer sich mit dem Cursor stressen soll...

Ist in den Optionen des Clients zu finden. Sorry dass ich nichts genaueres angeben kann

Rei

----------

## TheRelevator

Ich kriege das leider nicht zum Laufen gibt es irgendwo ein gutes howto?

Und geht es damit auch das ich mich an Rechner A einlogge (KDE oder xfce starte) den Bildschirm sperre und mir diese Sitzung auf Rechner B hole?

----------

## redflash

Unter KDE kannst wie unter Gnome einfach die Oberfläche freigeben. Dabei wird ein VNC-Server gestartet und du kannst die Session nun fernsteuern.

----------

